# My new baby



## muskrat89 (17 Jun 2008)




----------



## Scoobie Newbie (17 Jun 2008)

and does baby have a name?


----------



## muskrat89 (17 Jun 2008)

LOL - Not yet. The name on her birth certificate says Taurus Tracker, but I haven't yet  given her a new name


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (17 Jun 2008)

That would be wise.


----------



## MedTechStudent (17 Jun 2008)

Masel tov!


----------



## lone bugler (17 Jun 2008)

and how many pretty pennies did that cost?


----------



## muskrat89 (17 Jun 2008)

Not as much as you would expect. Less than 4 bones.


----------



## MedTechStudent (17 Jun 2008)

muskrat89 said:
			
		

> Not as much as you would expect. Less than 4 bones.



What, why?  You don't have OHIP?   

Ok, I'l stop the Infant Metaphor now.


----------



## mudgunner49 (18 Jun 2008)

Nice blaster!!  Any particular reason that you went with .41 mag??  Just curious - I've owned a couple and WRT ammo, they are a handloading proposition if you're going to shoot much at all  PM me for a couple of good recipes...


blake


----------



## muskrat89 (18 Jun 2008)

blake - I like "not-so-common", but not "custom or wildcat". I wanted a .357 or better, as I will probably use it to hunt javelina, and as well -a potential anti-intrusion device     . I've had two (PT92) Tauruses before, and was very happy with them. I know ammo is pricey, but I am not a big range guy. Enough to ensure proficiency, then use as required...

Will definitely shoot you a PM

Marshall


----------



## mudgunner49 (19 Jun 2008)

Marshall,

PM replied to...


blake


----------



## medaid (19 Jun 2008)

MMM that looked yummy!

I think the  "Noisy Cricket" comes to mind


----------



## Haletown (19 Jun 2008)

"The original Point & Click interface was designed by Smith & Wesson"

Somehow seems appropriate !


----------



## COBRA-6 (19 Jun 2008)

Nice wheelgun! Now all ya have to do is "open carry" it into a Starbucks!

http://www.latimes.com/news/nationworld/columnone/la-na-opencarry7-2008jun07,0,2510183.story?page=1


----------



## MedTechStudent (19 Jun 2008)

COBRA-6 said:
			
		

> Nice wheelgun! Now all ya have to do is "open carry" it into a Starbucks!
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/news/nationworld/columnone/la-na-opencarry7-2008jun07,0,2510183.story?page=1




You're just *asking* for trouble with that sort of thing.  The whole "I would never do anything with it if it were concealed" this is a load.  Like you buy guns to *shoot* them, or maybe collect them.  What else is he going to use it for but self-defense and range shooting.  Neither of which require you to constantly draw attention to yourself by carrying it out in the open like that.  It would be better if he just *admitted* the simple truth and say "I like guns, and I like showing off that I own one, back off bad guys."

Cause thats all this is.

PS, happen to notice the *size* of his gun in the picture?  Ya thats for education, not for show.   :

EDIT: Just to clarify, I love guns, I've shot my share for years.  But *this* is just asking for trouble, and people are going to get hurt IMHO of course.


----------



## muskrat89 (19 Jun 2008)

The mindset is different here than in Canada - of both the owners, and the "establishment". Contrary to what you infer, most people don't open-carry to show off. Arizona is an open carry state. If I'm going to have it with me in public, it _has_ to be open-carried; it _can't_ be concealed unless I have a permit. The permit requires an 8-hour CCW class (which I am taking next month). As an example, if your handgun is in your vehicle - you may consider having it on my seat in plain sight "showing off". Rather, I can't put it in the glove compartment or under the seat, unless I have a permit. A day at the range, I can stop at the grocery store if I want. None of this "fully-cased and locked, directly to-and-from the pistol club ONLY" stuff. I guess - the establishment figures that if people constitutionally have the right to carry their gun; then they want them in plain sight.

In open carry states, it doesn't cause as much a stir as you might imagine. And most people that I know who carry, open or concealed, I wouldn't classify as "gun nuts".


----------



## MedTechStudent (19 Jun 2008)

muskrat89 said:
			
		

> The mindset is different here than in Canada - of both the owners, and the "establishment". Contrary to what you infer, most people don't open-carry to show off. Arizona is an open carry state. if I'm going to have it with me in public, it has to be open-carried; it can't be concealed unless I have a permit. The permit requires an 8-hour CCW class (which I am taking next month). As an example, if your handgun is in your vehicle - you may consider having it on my seat in plain sight "showing off". Rather, I can't put it in the glove compartment or under the seat, unless I have a permit. A day at the range, I can stop at the grocery store if I want. None of this "fully-cased and locked, directly to-and-from the pistol club ONLY" stuff. I guess - the establishment figures that if people constitutionally have the right to carry their gun; then they want them in plain sight.
> 
> In open carry states, it doesn't cause as much a stir as you might imagine. And most people that I know who carry, open or concealed, I wouldn't classify as "gun nuts".



Oh absolutely  I understand that a large amount of very safe/ responsible people open-carry firearms.  Just that guy in particular bugged me.  His comment on pistols being the new I-POD was a little concerning.  Because to me that enforces my assumption that that man at least, is carrying a gun as a fashion accessory.  Which I find to be a little immature and dangerous.

I wasn't trying to say that every gun owner or you yourself looks at open-carry as a way to "show off", I just think the law or practice in general leaves the door wide open for irresponsibility.


----------



## mudgunner49 (20 Jun 2008)

MedTechStudent said:
			
		

> Oh absolutely  I understand that a large amount of very safe/ responsible people open-carry firearms.  Just that guy in particular bugged me.  His comment on pistols being the new I-POD was a little concerning.  Because to me that enforces my assumption that that man at least, is carrying a gun as a fashion accessory.  Which I find to be a little immature and dangerous.
> 
> I wasn't trying to say that every gun owner or you yourself looks at open-carry as a way to "show off", *I just think the law or practice in general leaves the door wide open for irresponsibility.*



I strongly disagree on a number of levels.  Do some research before spouting off about irresponsibility and the like, especially as regards things like the types of 2A issues being discussed here.  The fact that one person describes pistols as "the new iPod" does not make it so.  Remember that AZ was an open carry state since before Apple was even a company.  It's one man's opinion and nothing else.

And BTW, what is so wrong about a pistol as a fashion accessory???


----------



## OldSolduer (20 Jun 2008)

I think a nice nickel plated CZ 75 would work for almost any occasion....excpet formal where it needs to be a black CZ 75.... ;D


----------



## manhole (20 Jun 2008)

why is my newest grandchild a revolver - not a pistol?   My personal anti-intrusion device is still my favourite - a 12 ga


----------



## muskrat89 (20 Jun 2008)

Oh, I have a 12 gauge as well. And a box of OO Buck in the night stand. Problem is, the shotgun is usally in the safe - too far away. This is the "quick response" anti-intrusion device


----------

